# Thanks



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

After a short break of 33 years, I have exhibition mice again.

A huge thanks to PPVallhunds on here, without her help it would never have happened. She remained cheerful as the number of trio's she was collecting for me grew & grew. Thanks J.

Also, SarahY on here , for her lovely trio. Several other NMC members also supplied me with stock. Also, to all the members I spoke to, all helpful.

Thanks as well, to SarahC on here, for all her advice.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Pleased to hear how you were helped to acquire the mice you sought.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Great to hear how you`ve been helped


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Fantastic to hear of your positive experience with NMC members, and of your return to the club following your *ahem* "short break" 
Look forward to meeting you at a show soon, Paul x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's been lovely to chat,it will be interesting to see if you can get some interest going in Ireland.Keep in touch


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy to help you out Paul


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

It's nice to be able to say that the mice might have changed in that time but the people have remained the same friendly , helpful crowd I remember. It's good to be back.

Hopefully I'll get to a show to meet & thank people in person.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy to help paul


----------

